# Modified Pocket Predator Scorpion for My Medium Sized Hand



## shallow_fisher

Got my Scorpion in the mail the other day and was surprised as to how wide it is. Bill Hayes must have mighty big hands!

Anyway, as I couldn't hold it properly and had been looking forward to receiving it for ages, I set to work with a rasp and various grades of sand paper (aluminum oxide).

After carefully removing quite a bit of material from the thumb side and a tiny amount from the index finger side, it now fits my hand just right 

It certainly is a great slingshot and fits so comfortably in my hand and, as it sits securely it doesn't move in the slightest on the release making my accuracy even better than it was.

So needless to say I am very happy with my (modified) Scorpion.

Below is a photo of it after the mod:


----------



## pult421

This is awesome.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Nice job! It cleaned up great after you took the material off.


----------



## shallow_fisher

Yes it did. You really have to use rough then medium and finally fine grade sand paper to get all the gouges (from the rasp) and scratches from the courser grip papers but eventually it comes up really smooth.
I really posted to encourage others that find that their Scorpion is too wide.


----------



## MedSlinger

Looks pretty good ! So smooth ,you cant tell that it has been reshaped ! good job !!


----------



## AlmightyOx

In one of his videos he says his hands are 8.5 inches from wrist to middle finger tip. That about an inch and a quarter bigger than mine. I think if I get a Scorpion I'll end up doing likewise.


----------



## shallow_fisher

Well worth buying one and the mod wasn't that difficult.


----------



## treefork

I really like the new Scorpion . :thumbsup:


----------



## AlmightyOx

What's the difference between the new and old scorpion besides the method used to mold it?


----------



## _Logan_

I just wish i could get one with a smaller fork gap.. So basically the whole thing scaled down to maybe 80 percent. The fork gap is so big I have to lower my anchor point quit a bit.


----------



## razmatazberry

Thanks... I ave wanted to do the same. Is there a reason you didn't remove material symmetrically?


----------



## shallow_fisher

razmatazberry said:


> Thanks... I ave wanted to do the same. Is there a reason you didn't remove material symmetrically?


I was taking a little bit off each time and to get the palm swell to sit comfortably I needed to remove more from the thumb side.


----------



## Tag

Looks great


----------



## Toolshed

I will concur. I had been wanting a Hathcock Target Sniper for AGES. Got to meet Bill Hayes and his wonderful family at the Midwest shoot, and was able to wrestle on away from him. Yes, he is 17 feet tall and hands a bear would hang his head in shame trying to compare to....And one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.

Anyway, I find the actual stock Hathcock is HUGE in my tiny little hands (8" thumb-pinkie). I used it for every match at the tourney. I cannot bring myself to cut on the original, so I plan on making myself one about 80% sized. Since I can make my own aluminum castings, that is on the list to do after all the snow goes away.


----------



## razmatazberry

Maybe someone should tell him to cast an 80 or 90% version. It looks like he is using cad software so it should be an easy scale manipulation. I would gladly be a beta tester too. As I have normal medium hands.


----------



## razmatazberry

Maybe someone should tell him to cast an 80 or 90% version. It looks like he is using cad software so it should be an easy scale manipulation. I would gladly be a beta tester too. As I have normal medium hands.


----------



## ec112233

shallow_fisher said:


> Yes it did. You really have to use rough then medium and finally fine grade sand paper to get all the gouges (from the rasp) and scratches from the courser grip papers but eventually it comes up really smooth.
> I really posted to encourage others that find that their Scorpion is too wide.


What is your hand size sir? Have one scorpion in line and worried about having small, thin hands. Approx 7" middle finger tip to wrist.


----------



## razmatazberry

I am 7.5-8 inches... no sure where wrist starts


----------



## razmatazberry

I am 7.5-8 inches... no sure where wrist starts


----------



## ec112233

razmatazberry said:


> I am 7.5-8 inches... no sure where wrist starts


Tip of middle finger until first crease on the wrist. Smallest size recommended for scorpion is 7".


----------



## shallow_fisher

ec112233 said:


> shallow_fisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did. You really have to use rough then medium and finally fine grade sand paper to get all the gouges (from the rasp) and scratches from the courser grip papers but eventually it comes up really smooth.
> I really posted to encourage others that find that their Scorpion is too wide.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your hand size sir? Have one scorpion in line and worried about having small, thin hands. Approx 7" middle finger tip to wrist.
Click to expand...

From tip of my middle finger to my wrist (first crease in line with bade of thumb) is 7 inches. The (comfortable) gap between my index finger and thumb (when I'm holding the Scorpion) is 2 1/2 inches, which is the width I now have on my Scorpion after customizing it.


----------



## ec112233

Thank you! Looks like the incoming Scorpion is going to be on the wide side. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razmatazberry

You'll be fine, adapt and overcome.


----------



## ec112233

We'll see. Hopefully. Can't wait for it to arrive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shallow_fisher

Once you get used to it, the Scorpion is really consistently accurate.


----------



## Georges Gaggo

I had to do the same with my Hathcock Target Sniper (old model). However, still remains a large SS, in the meanwhile I switched to much smaller ones made by myself, so I don't shot the HTS anymore.


----------



## razmatazberry

I just adjusted my scorpion as well. I liked the ppmg size so I scaled it to match


----------



## Ruttles

Nice work. I agree my scorpion is a smidge on the wide side. Perhaps I'll get up the courage to make some mods...


----------



## mostho

I have the new Scorpion that I love. A tiny large for ma but I will never touch it... I'm scared!


----------



## Jolly Roger

I just acquired a molded Scorpion and it is great. Love the way it fits in my hand. The wide fork gap is fantastic. What a great shooter it is.


----------



## hoggy

cool


----------

